# Been Scaring myself sick



## Coach09

So I’ve been dealing with stomach issues for at least the past 8 years. Did all the testing back then. Endoscopy, colonoscopy, stool cultures, blood tests and ultra sound. They found my gallbladder was a little inflamed and removed it. That didn’t fix the issue and with me having crazy bad anxiety diagnosed me with IBS. They did say my intestinal walling was a bit inflamed.

Fast forward to today and I keep telling myself I’m dying or that I have cancer. It hasn’t gotten worse but again bad anxiety. My wife tells me if I had cancer they would have found it and even my general doctor keeps telling me that it sounds like IBS.

all that being said, I have a pain that really is prominent in the upper right portion under my ribs and can work all the way just under my left ribs. It tends to be worse on my right side. Liver enzymes are fine. Is any of this normal for anyone? I’m looking for some peace of mind and hoping I’m not alone in all of this. I also just did a food sensitivity test and found out I am sensitive to quite a bit.


----------



## Coach09

also sometimes the pain radiates to my shoulder. Again that’s been going on for about 8 years. I tend to be better when I don’t stress as much.


----------



## clcnyc

VERY similar to what I’m going through, and I have very bad anxiety about the c word too. The pain often feels “deep“ and goes through to my back too, which scares me. I’ve had all the same tests and been told the only thing they see is a slight stricture in my intestines from past inflammation or infection. I have IBS, hiatal hernia and GERD. I’m scheduled for a consult this week with another doc about having a “balloon“ endoscopy to look more into the intestines. It’s tiring and I fee like no one believes me.


----------

